# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Schweizer FDP-Politiker in Thailand verhaftet!

## Daniel Sun

_Er holte sich Buben aufs Hotelzimmer und missbrauchte sie: Dem Zuger Banker Cornel W. drohen 20 Jahre Thai-Knast.
Von Michael Töpffer und Adrian Schulthess_ 

[img_l:7tokbyay]http://is.blick.ch/img/gen/i/v/HBivutr5_Pxgen_rc_Ax367,500x367+0+0.jpg[/img_l:7tokbyay]_Immer wieder gönnt sich Cornel W.* (55) Ferien in Phuket im Süden Thailands. Nicht nur der Sandstrände wegen: Der Polizei in Phuket fällt auf, dass sich der Zuger Banker regelmässig Gäste aufs Zimmer mitnimmt: Immer sind es Buben, zwischen 10 und 15 Jahre alt – die Polizei spricht von einer «Gewohnheit».

In der Heimat weiss davon niemand: Für die FDP kandidiert Cornel W. zweimal erfolglos für den Zuger Kantonsrat, er sitzt im Stiftungsrat einer Zürcher Business-Schule und gibt als Job «Senior Representative Officer Global Investments Asia Pacific» an.

Auch in diesem Herbst will Cornel W. ein paar Wochen in Thailand verbringen. Dieses Mal reist er in den Norden: Am 9. Oktober kommt er in Chiang Mai an. Dort besitzt er ein Landgut mit Baumschule.

Seiner «Gewohnheit» geht er auch hier nach. «Wir hefteten uns über einen Monat lang an seine Fersen», sagt Apichart Hattasin, Major der Polizei von Chiang Mai. «Wir sahen, wie er Buben in ein Hotel mitnahm.»

Die Polizei befragt die Kinder: «Sie sagten aus, Cornel W. habe sie sexuell missbraucht. Als wir genug Beweise beisammen hatten, verhafteten wir ihn», erklärt Hattasin gegenüber BLICK.

Gestern war es soweit: Um 16.30 Uhr Ortszeit (10.30 Uhr Schweizer Zeit) schlägt die Polizei zu, führt den Schweizer ab.

Rund ein Dutzend Buben dürften Opfer des perversen Zuger Bankers geworden sein. Jetzt drohen Cornel W. nach thailändischem Recht zwischen vier und 20 Jahren Gefängnis.

Auch das Bundesamt für Polizei Fedpol bestätigt die Verhaftung: «Wir haben durch den Polizeiattaché in Bangkok erfahren, dass ein Schweizer wegen Verdachts der sexuellen Handlungen mit Kindern/Pädophilie festgenommen wurde», sagt Sprecherin Eva Zwahlen.

* Name der Redaktion bekannt_

Quelle

----------

